# Elevated Bilirubin?



## Do.I

I just read on this site about someone with depersonalization where medically everything was fine except slightly raised levels of bilirubin. This is also true with me, having had many blood tests, and scans over the course of a year and a half, until my doctor suggested I see a psychologist or psychiatrist. I know there is seen to be a relationship with cortisol but perhaps there is a similar relationship with bilirubin. I would be interested if other people have similarly raised bilirubin.


----------



## Hoffy

My labs came back with normal Bilirubin (total) levels .2 mg/dl normal range being .1 - 1.2


----------



## Johnny Dep

I only know of billirubin as a measure of liver function. It measures how well your liver removes dead red blood cells, IIRC. I drink a lot and once got scared about some abdominal pains I was having and had a liver test done, was average on everything including billirubin. If my mind was as strong as my liver I would be king of the world.


----------



## Zee Deveel

I've been diagnosed with Gilbert's Syndrome:

"Gilbert syndrome is a hereditary, relatively common, benign, unconjugated hyperbilirubinaemia (high bilirubin levels in the blood)."

Interesting....


----------



## Zee Deveel

Woah I just googled Gilbert's Syndrome, never bothered before and look what I found!:



> The Gilbert's Syndrome Story
> 
> If you're like many people diagnosed with Gilbert's Syndrome, you've been on a long journey to find out what's wrong with you, visiting doctor after doctor and coming up with nothing. And then one day, a doctor tells you that you have Gilbert's Syndrome but that it's not the cause of your problems because their desk reference says that there are no symptoms. *At that point the doctors usually tell you that all your symptoms are probably due to stress or depression.* Worse still, some will claim you're a hypochondriac or making it all up. Rather than listening to your symptoms and looking for an explanation, you are sent on our way without help.
> 
> There are several scientific studies examining the many and varied effects of Gilbert's Syndrome, but apparently they havent found their way into the desk references yet. The fact is that there is a striking degree of similarity in the symptoms suffered by those with Gilbert's Syndrome, and these symptoms can be incredibly disruptive to one's life. Luckily, it is not life threatening. But this may also be the reason is doesnt get the attention it deserves.
> 
> Symptoms
> 
> From an exhaustive study of the symptoms reported by 283 people with Gilbert's Syndrome on the Gilbert's Web forums over the past 5 years, here are the symptoms of Gilbert's Syndrome.
> 
> Frequently Reported: *fatigue, tiredness, brain fog, headaches, poor memory, dizziness, depression,* irritability, anxiety, nausea, loss of appetite, irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), stomach pain & cramping, liver/gallbladder pain, abdominal pain, *tremors*, itchiness, jaundice
> 
> Commonly Reported: *insomnia, difficulty concentrating, panic attacks,* hypoglycemic reaction to foods, intolerance to carbs, food intolerances, alcohol intolerance, loose stools / diarrhea, abdominal bloating or swelling, *breathlessness or labored breathing, heart palpitations*, aching muscles / body ache, joint pain, numbness & tingling, weakness, chemical sensitivity, weight loss, lump in the throat, feeling constantly sick
> 
> Sometimes Reported: *difficulty finding the right words, feeling drunk*, vomiting, intolerance to fatty foods, strong hangovers, acid reflux, excessive thirst, *chest pain, muscle twitches*, cold hands and feet, environmental allergies, swollen lymph nodes, toxic feeling, bitter or metallic taste in the mouth, eye pain
> 
> Occasionally Reported: waking panic attack, mood swings, feeling antisocial, intolerance to drugs, constipation, pale stools, indigestion, back pain, dry skin, feeling cold, low body temperature, pale skin, low weight, night sweats, excessive sweating, poor immune system, sore or dry throat, light sensitivity, bloodshot eyes


Very interesting indeed!!


----------



## B_J

Up topic

I have a question : Can billirubin ITSELF cause derealisation disorder ?

Docotors say Gilbert syndrome (GS) is not associed with symptoms. But in the same time, some GS sufferers report symptoms like fatigue and foggy brain. And anxiety is linked with billirubin release then causing yellow skin and eyes.
If billirubin itself is causing cognitive and concentration disorders when its levels are too high in blood, maybe we can decrease derealisation disorder by reduction of billirubin.
According some GS forums, billirubin may be reduce with :
- Vitamin C
- Same-E
- GS diet ...


----------



## ludwig80

I have Gilberts as well.

Done quite a bit of research on it over the years. My numbers have stayed pretty stable, still elevated though. I think it has a large effect on how I feel. I take NAC with Vit C. Also, I eat & drink really healthy and that helps. Mostly meat and vegetables. No more than 100 carbs a day, normally less than that. Water is pretty much all I drink besides tea.

I used to brew my own beer for a long time, but have given it up to see if my health can even out. Alcohol started to give me the most wicked all day hangovers from only like 3 beers so it was time.


----------



## Nicole_22

I have had blood tests done.. would they pick something up like Gilberts? they didnt say anything about it. because i have ALL the symptoms!!!! makes me worried!


----------



## ludwig80

Hey nicole,

If the blood test did any kind of liver panel than yes it would have showed up if you had it. I belive most of the time they include this in the panel, so I wouldn't worry. But you can call and see if they did or did not include it. Even if you do have it do not be worried. Eduacate yourself and you will be just fine.


----------



## resinoptes

Just to add I also have Gilbert's syndrome.


----------



## optimusrhyme

I have Gilberts Syndrome aswell...


----------



## Visual

Wow, lots of people with GS. It shouldn't be surprising that a person with GS would be more susceptible to neurological issues. Here are some interesting links (plain wiki stuff),

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbert%27s_syndrome 5% of population has GS
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperbilirubinemia#Hyperbilirubinemia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernicterus

The liver is the major player in cleaning out 'junk' from the blood. On the cellular level, thousands of chemicals are made and transformed from one thing to others. Some of the things produced during molecular changes are temporary and otherwise junk. Some of the junk is actually harmful ('oxidative stress' for example).

While there are various chemical and protein 'cleaners' throughout the body, in the end 'junk' is removed by the liver - it converts it to less nasty stuff. If these 'detoxification' processes are sluggish, then the junk hangs around too long and causes damage on the molecular level.

So anything that bogs down the liver or increases the amount of junk being produced, causes problems. Chronic stress included.

As far as the levels of various blood components, doctors don't get concerned unless these levels are way out of range. And if there isn't an established treatment, then they do even less.

What can a person do? Live 'healthy' and enjoy life.


----------



## Gypsy85

You can add me to the list... I also have GS


----------



## AndyD

GoT GS TOo!


----------



## Synapse

me too diagnosed in 1992


----------



## Dillon88

Bilirubin (formerly referred to as hematoidin) is the yellow breakdown product of normal heme catabolism. Heme is found in hemoglobin, a principal component of red blood cells. Bilirubin is excreted in bile and urine, and elevated levels may indicate certain diseases. It is responsible for the yellow color of bruises, the background straw-yellow color of urine (via its reduced breakdown product, urobilin - the more obvious but variable bright yellow colour of urine is due to thiochrome, a breakdown product of thiamine), the brown color of feces (via its conversion to stercobilin), and the yellow discoloration in jaundice.

home remedies for hacking cough


----------



## Visual

Dillon88 said:


> Bilirubin (formerly referred to as hematoidin) is the yellow breakdown product of normal heme catabolism. Heme is found in hemoglobin, a principal component of red blood cells. Bilirubin is excreted in bile and urine, and elevated levels may indicate certain diseases. It is responsible for the yellow color of bruises, the background straw-yellow color of urine (via its reduced breakdown product, urobilin - the more obvious but variable bright yellow colour of urine is due to thiochrome, a breakdown product of thiamine), the brown color of feces (via its conversion to stercobilin), and the yellow discoloration in jaundice.


And all this time I thought the yellow color in beli-rubbin was gold ...


----------



## findacurefast

Got GS also


----------



## Trinity

Hey guys, I'm new to the site but wanted to see if anyone can relate, my bilirubin levels have been elevated before, I was having bad panic attacks and anxiety and thats all they found.. about a year ago I started to feel out of it, almost like i was spacing out and couldnt stay in the moment, kinda like derealization, i felt disconnected from everything and stuff and i still get that allot.. makes me very anxious.. Well the next time my doc checked my bilirubin levels went back down from 2.0 to normal range. this was the test froma year ago... they called me with results from blood work i had last week and its elevated again, my symptoms are fatigue, anxiety, panic, depression, feeling out of it, muscle tension, constipation (tmi sorry), being antisocial, afraid to go out alone because the spaced out feelings are so bad and im afraid i'll run into traffic, nausea, muscle aches and pains, dizziness, and clumbsiness. is it possible that i could have gilberts? i have always been a little anxious but after i had my son my body changed, from the get go i felt like it was something physical but my docs look at me like im crazy = ( and disregarded me when i mentioned gilberts the first time around. ssri's also have not helped my anxiety any and neither have benzos so i am going at this med free.. any inputs would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BULLETss

Trinity said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the site but wanted to see if anyone can relate, my bilirubin levels have been elevated before, I was having bad panic attacks and anxiety and thats all they found.. about a year ago I started to feel out of it, almost like i was spacing out and couldnt stay in the moment, kinda like derealization, i felt disconnected from everything and stuff and i still get that allot.. makes me very anxious.. Well the next time my doc checked my bilirubin levels went back down from 2.0 to normal range. this was the test froma year ago... they called me with results from blood work i had last week and its elevated again, my symptoms are fatigue, anxiety, panic, depression, feeling out of it, muscle tension, constipation (tmi sorry), being antisocial, afraid to go out alone because the spaced out feelings are so bad and im afraid i'll run into traffic, nausea, muscle aches and pains, dizziness, and clumbsiness. is it possible that i could have gilberts? i have always been a little anxious but after i had my son my body changed, from the get go i felt like it was something physical but my docs look at me like im crazy = ( and disregarded me when i mentioned gilberts the first time around. ssri's also have not helped my anxiety any and neither have benzos so i am going at this med free.. any inputs would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BULLETss




----------

